# Sexing Snakes By Putting Them With Other Snakes



## Nelliy (Mar 23, 2017)

I remember that there is a trick to sexing a snake - without probing or popping, by putting the unsexed snake with a sexed snake and seeing whether A. they breed or B. they combat.
e.g. put the unsexed snake with a male, if they combat = both males

I want to know how successful this is and if anyone has used it?

I have 2 Adult diamond pythons both sexed (Male and female) and 2 that are unsexed - they are to old to pop and don't want to probe them. I never worried about what sex they were when I bought them but now I want to know as I've been breeding my pair that are sexed and want to know what the sex is of the other 2 (to possibly breed as well).

I know there are risks in doing this - that is why I want to hear from others.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 23, 2017)

Personally I would get them probed rather than risking combatting. I have a reptile vet that I trust 100% with sexing 
Also in adult animals I have noticed that females if allowed will continue feeding right through winter whilist my males will always stop feeding and start pacing for females


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 23, 2017)

Why not probe them - 30 seconds and it's done?

Jamie


----------



## Allan (Mar 23, 2017)

Diamond males are not known to combat. As mentioned, probing is the most certain way to determine the sex.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 23, 2017)

Take them to a vet and ask them to determine sex if you don't want to do it yourself.
Another method employed is to check the shed skins on a regular basis.....especially around this time of year looking for sperm plugs.


----------

